# 'Pretty Stream' - CRS tank



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2012)

Hello guys,

Okay, this is a Journal dedicated to the rescape of my ADA Mini M which can be found here.
The rescape has been coming for a long time as I was never really happy with it in comparison to the Raw nature feel I wanted to give it.

The Title for this Tank is 'Pretty Stream', and the title is the Japanese translation of that and it will be a haven for RCS & RBS, and will be suited to their needs. Which as well as Hardscape, will include a bottom littered somewhat with Indian Almond Leaves and such for the critters to hide amongst.

I started by Rinsing my Previous substrate in tank, Followed by layers of Graded Gravel. Which I bought from the 'Garden' section of my Local Fish Store, Which happens to be Paddock Farm & Water Gardens if anyone is interested.
The Gravel was nearly a third of the price compared to the 'Aquatic' Equivalent, Which seemed ridiculous.

Anyway, I placed a few Grades of gravel on top of eachother, (Carefully Placed not poured, Honest!   )
Also added some sand too, which was leftover from my Ryuoh Ravine aquascape.

Here is a pic, Apologies for quality as per   











It looks very Bare and flat at the moment, I will be adding slightly larger stones still once I have collected them from the River Swale  This will also be coupled with manzanita, Covered in various mosses for grazing Shrimp, coming from the back left corner and draping over the scape. The intended purpose was to look natural, so if any substrate or sand mixes then that's fine by me. 


I intend to keep this as a Moss only tank, Which will include;

- Fissidens Fontanus
- Fissidens Mini (or 'Fox')
- Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping'  (Tropica 1-2 Grow! Range & some already owned)
- Flame moss

As stated, this is for Red Crystal & Black Crystal shrimp to make home in and I intended to somewhat slightly try and replicate a little natural stream habitat, Which will also include good aeration and will not be 'fertilized' by normal means (No column Dosing or Co2/ Liquid Carbon source, Which I'm dreading )

Will keep updated on my progress, Will probably be Placing Manzanita and tying moss tomorrow ( 2 weeks off work with knackered Knee  ) so will update more then.

This in effect, isn't really a 'true' planted tank Journal in the proper scheme of things, but I just thought someone may be interested on how it all pans out.

Cheers,


----------



## darren636 (31 Jul 2012)

tying moss eh ? Sounds like a hard day ahead


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2012)

Yes sir! Positioning the Manzi to look nice in such a small scape could be another task


----------



## Ady34 (31 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> This in effect, isn't really a 'true' planted tank Journal in the proper scheme of things, but I just thought someone may be interested on how it all pans out.
> 
> Cheers,


Im interested mate


----------



## HarryRobinson (31 Jul 2012)

Gonna be a very interesting scape indeed


----------



## Antipofish (31 Jul 2012)

Hey mate, this is looking like its going to be a very interesting scape.  Will watch with interest   Dont do you last scape down though, it was very different to what you are aiming for with this but still very appealing nonetheless


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2012)

Thanks for your comments guys,
Im looking forward to this one! Will be nice to have a dedicated R/BCS tank once again. 

The shrimp that are coming are 5 x SS-SSS mosura grade of each red and black. 

Shouldn't have thought the pebbles will bump up TDS too quick but will top up with Pure RO if required.

Won't the fact Im not dosing EC or excel and ferts mean reduced lighting periods of 3-4 hours a day? Or a lot of floaters? 

Don't want to induce BBA outbreak! 

Cheers guys,


----------



## darren636 (31 Jul 2012)

you intending on feeding the plants at all- root tabs etc? Floating plants are always good and yes i guess a shorter photo period is a good place to start. Those shrimp sound expensive


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> you intending on feeding the plants at all- root tabs etc? Floating plants are always good and yes i guess a shorter photo period is a good place to start. Those shrimp sound expensive



All I will have are the mosses stated above mate, tied to rocks and Manzanita. Hm yeah they are a little, but not too bad 

I want Blue bolts


----------



## sr20det (1 Aug 2012)

Looking forward to this with great interest.  Your thoughts on lighting are spot on. I never intended to dose my low tech tank, but yet find that I am now to fight deficiencies and recently easycarbo to deal with bba. Reduced my lighting, but sometimes, wished I started more cautiously. My lighting was 8-9hrs a day now 5-6hrs.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Aug 2012)

Still unsure on positioning of some things, but here we have a few snaps.

There is still a lot of fissidensto attach to every piece of Manzanita in there, but i haven't got it yet.


























Got some Almond leaf teabags in the filter, so water will be a little brown, which in turn will hopefully benefit the shrimp both physically and mentally in regards to giving them the feeling of being more 'covered' by diffusing the light somewhat.

Have many people had success growing floaters in No ferts/ carbon environments?

Shrimp tomorrow  
Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Aug 2012)

Oh by the way, on that manzy branch at the back, that is 1-2-Grow! Weeping. I have no clue as to why it looks so anaemic.  

Just came in the pot like that, hope it all livens up soon though


----------



## Alastair (2 Aug 2012)

Looks great mate. Once that moss takes off it'll look really nice pal. I like it 

Floaters are fine in low tech no co2 tanks, they'll mop up any excess nitrates too, salvinia is a good one, a d frogbit, oh, come to think of it phylanthus is a gorgeous small  floater and comes in a red form too. Might be worth dropping big tom a pm see if he has some going. He usually does. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Aug 2012)

Thank you Alistair, 
I definitely think that it will transform the tank when that moss all grows in nice.

I've got moss 'pebbles' all mixed in woth the gravel as a grazing site for the little fellows. 

Like i said got a wacking lot of fissidens coming, both. Fissidens Fontanus and Fox types. 

Hope i get an Okay look a few months down the line  will keep trimming and making new 'moss pebbles until it looks like Mossland.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Aug 2012)

Look who's arrived!













Currently on a drip  will make sure this one is nice and slow


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Aug 2012)




----------



## Antipofish (3 Aug 2012)

Yay, got the bbq fired up ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Aug 2012)

OMG. 

Noo! These are little beauties!


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> OMG.
> 
> Noo! These are little beauties!



Prob cost more than a barbecue too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (3 Aug 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah true !  Need a fair few of 'em too... No worries Nat, we will let you keep them then


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Aug 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Aug 2012)




----------



## Alastair (4 Aug 2012)

niiiice


----------



## Ady34 (5 Aug 2012)

N£££££ce!
Looking good Nath, very natural, get some leaves in there and itll 'almost' be a biotope.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Aug 2012)

Thanks guys! Yep Ady, leaves are en route. Figured I would order 10 via ebay for £3 than pay £6 for 6 at paddock for JBL ones ha. 

Got more shrimp coming too, *Better* than these


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2012)

Okay, so quick update. 

New shrimp have arrived and are amazing, especially a small one in the group. almost pure White, with a nice shaped Crown Marking. Will try get a snapshot but it is Small.
Will get photos up when Possible.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2012)

Here is my favourite little guy:








Apologies for the bad photos.
Quite small (7mm), so hard to capture in focus on iPhone.


----------



## ddam19 (9 Aug 2012)

Lovely Shrimp. Where did you get them from


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2012)

Hey mate,

I bought them in an ebay auction, at a very good price considering the quality. 
Think I got very lucky. The eBay seller isn't commercial, just having a one off sell


----------



## ddam19 (9 Aug 2012)

Will start looking on ebay when i next invest then.

They look great quality. 

Adam


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2012)

The little man in action:




Perfect love heart shape marking on his back!




Other shrimp, nice markings;


----------



## sr20det (9 Aug 2012)

Got oto's in here by any chance?


----------



## Antipofish (9 Aug 2012)

That little guy is hilarious.  From the tail end up it looks like he has two eyes, a nose and a mouth !  from the other end up he looks like a pineapple ! Either way you look at it, you gotta love him.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2012)

Hey guys,

Nah Sr20det, I don't have any Ottos in there, I don't know if to add one as they should be in groups and a group would be far too big in here. 

Ha, Chris I absolutely do. What a star!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Aug 2012)

Full Current Tank Shot:





Bits and bobs to tidy up but giving the overall impression I was wanting to acheive. I have to say, I am very pleased with the results overall.









Meeting of the Shrimp :


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2012)

Nice


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

Okay guys, a few changes but will talk more about them later.

Heres a few photos of my fave little guy with my Camera ! not the usual iPhone. Just got given a Cybershot for my bday.





















Sorry for the overkill, Just did took these messing around for first time with camera 
My 1st camera ever! Will update more after my holiday.

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2012)

Hello guys, 
This has undergone a bit of an rescape to maintain my interest in keeping this CRS only tank.

Everything is easy maintenance still as only moss is used on manzanita.


----------



## tim (18 Oct 2012)

Nice tank for very nice shrimp, hard keeping stable parameters for these little guys credit to ya mate


----------



## logi-cat (18 Oct 2012)

hi mate, do you supplement the tank with any ferts?


----------



## sarahtermite (19 Oct 2012)

That _Fontanus_ is LUSH - excellent job!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Oct 2012)

tim said:
			
		

> Nice tank for very nice shrimp, hard keeping stable parameters for these little guys credit to ya mate



Hello mate,
Thanks ver much, again it's just a simple layout to please the eye a touch more  I love the tranquility of this with it being shrimp only.



			
				logi-cat said:
			
		

> hi mate, do you supplement the tank with any ferts?



Hello mate, 
No nothing goes into the tank, other than shrimp food and water.
Water is maintained between 150-180. 
Food is very little every few days.
Lighting is 27w bulb - maybe 5 hours a day, get green hair algae a bit but easily removed very quickly.



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> That Fontanus is LUSH - excellent job!



Hey Sarah,
Thank you, there are two types in there.
Fissidens Fontanus on left of rock & Fissidens Fox on the manzanita to the right of the tank. 


Thanks for your comments guys.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Oct 2012)

Oh. Forgot to mention, newborns are expected this week! 

Got 2 berried mothers.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Nov 2012)

Much to my surprise!
2 Crystal Brown Babies 










Quite a difference in colour compared to the Red:








There's literally CRS babies everywhere in here. Quite surprised, as the tanks fairly dense and I can still spot maybe close to 10 out in open.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Nov 2012)

Great news nath  it's nice to spot shrimplets, especially if you weren't expecting it!
Tanks looking really good and the moss looks really healthy.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Nov 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Great news nath  it's nice to spot shrimplets, especially if you weren't expecting it!
> Tanks looking really good and the moss looks really healthy.
> Cheerio
> Ady



Cheers Buddy 

Yeah it really is fascinating to see, i spotted 2 with smiley face markings this morning too. 

Looks like their grinning from ear to ear


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Nov 2012)

Ps. That moss in the second to last picture,is that Taiwan moss. Could cut you a few strands if you want some mate, just let me know. Could drop off Thursday at your spot


----------



## Matt Warner (5 Nov 2012)

Lovely looking tank mate! Congratulations on your babies


----------



## basil (5 Nov 2012)

Result - congrats on the new borns!!


----------



## Ady34 (5 Nov 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Ps. That moss in the second to last picture,is that Taiwan moss. Could cut you a few strands if you want some mate, just let me know. Could drop off Thursday at your spot


Cheers for the offer but i bought some on the for sale forum before I stripped the last tank down so I have plenty for now  hope it grows in as nicely as yours.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Nov 2012)

That's no worries Ady! Thanks mate.
It really is a lovely looking moss, it's starting to climb the manten stone behind it, like a climbing plant with little roots!

Another thing I'm very happy about, is thy there is at least 3 baby Shrimps with the 'smiley face', absolutely love it.

Will try get the camera charged and shoot some before they disappear.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Nov 2012)

Got one of The *Daddy!*


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Nov 2012)

I noticed u said u fed a drop into then when they arrived.. I wanna make sure my tigers,are all ok.. Could you just give me some info on what u did buddy? 

Jack

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Nov 2012)

Hey jack, sorry read and forgot about your post!

I use an airline and an airline tap, which enables me to drip acclimatise shrimp to the current tank comditions over a period of hours.

I drip water from the tank slowly into the container of the shrimp, with the water they came in.

When the two parameters match, or are close, they then can be transferred with a net into the tank itself.

I use this very same method during every water change, dripping water ( even though it matches the parameters of the tank) into there, just so everything is smooth and slow.

Which is when shrimp will thrive, when the parameters are cosy, and they vary very little.  Apparently, to make the babies grow quicker, you do larger water changes and cause them to moult.

But why hurry nature. Aren't we to enjoy the journey ? And not just the end result


----------



## nayr88 (12 Nov 2012)

Nah sod that aren't there some kind of steroid we could introduce haha! Ahh I'm kidding great journal whitey


----------



## logi-cat (12 Nov 2012)

what kind of leaves you got in there?


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

Ok that sounds very thorough Mate, I do two water changes a week both of about 30 percent at a time, I couldnt empty my water and then drip in the other 30 percent of each tank, it's the equivalent of doing a 30 percent water change on a 3ft tank lol I would imagine dripping the rest of the water change would take more than 24 hours, I admire your patience, I'm planning on finding something a little easier as I just wouldn't have the time to do that. Thanks for the reply Mate  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Nov 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Nah sod that aren't there some kind of steroid we could introduce haha! Ahh I'm kidding great journal whitey



Haha! Cheers mate 



			
				logi-cat said:
			
		

> what kind of leaves you got in there?



Hey, They are Indian almond leaves mate, can't recommend them enough 



			
				jack-rythm said:
			
		

> Ok that sounds very thorough Mate, I do two water changes a week both of about 30 percent at a time, I couldnt empty my water and then drip in the other 30 percent of each tank, it's the equivalent of doing a 30 percent water change on a 3ft tank lol I would imagine dripping the rest of the water change would take more than 24 hours, I admire your patience, I'm planning on finding something a little easier as I just wouldn't have the time to do that. Thanks for the reply Mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Yes mate, understood.
I only have one and leave it running in for as long as it takes. I do approximately 10% of my ADA mini M a week, about 2 litres of water. 

This is on my CRS breeding setup, so you can understand why I take my time 

Got lots of babies as a result. So couldn't be happier. *
Stability is key.*

Cheers,


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

Definitely agree with your method and admire your attention. Crystals are not ones to be cheap or easy to care for. Hopefully my blue tigers won't need as much attention although as much as I can spare should suffice. Got real lucky at aquatics live with free plants! Check out my journal for my triptych. So pleased. I basically finished my plant list   so now I have cover etc for my shrimp I'll get on it. Either way it seems ur the person to talk to about when I have any issues with my shrimp  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2012)

Hey mate,
Yeah they're a little sensitive at times. But a slow & steady method will give the best possible conditions.

Mine were not breeding at all until I hit 170 TDS, then I had 3 berried from then on. So I try and maintain this Total dissolved solids number.

As far as my shrimps go, as to be expected, there was a little die off. Which isn't nice, but there is plenty of healthy ones In there, with some extremely nice markings. I've counted 3 'smilie faced' shrimp in there. And one that looked like it had a St. George's Cross on its back and the rest pure white 

There's a couple of black crystals too, which I suspect could have been the earlier assumed 'brown crystals' but have now had time to colour up.
These babies look fantastic, as the black is of a tar colour and the white of deep snow. Amazing contrast. I can see why KK shrimp are held in such high regard. 

Hope your tigers go ok mate, I was thinking o getting some Orange eyed blacks a while back. They look great. 
Tanks at looking really well now too! Bet your well chuffed with the turn out. Well done 

N


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Nov 2012)

think that was directed at me but seems t be missing?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2012)

St George. Quick snap from the other day


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Nov 2012)

thanks buddy, yeah Im chuffed I need to borrow someones DSLR so I can get some nice photos up.. I saw some orange eyed blacks at AL at the weekend. looked amazing, but couldn't afford 15 quid each sadly.. I luckily have the situation where I can have many different types of shrimp in my triptych so just need to have a think  your shrimp look quality. will give you a nudge when I get my blue tigers in buddy


----------



## basil (16 Nov 2012)

Some nice crs you have there Nath - great to see the offspring have carried through the same high grade. Did you cross with another smiley face pattern?

Jack - as Nathan has pointed out, stability is absolutely king with shrimp. For me, I've found smaller water changes [10%] weekly and moving to top ups only if i have tiny baby shrimp to be a very good rule. Be careful if you are going to keep up the twice weekly 30% changes. Another top tip - if you dont already have one, drop an air stone in there. Many of these shrimp's natural habitats are shallow streams with high levels of dissolved oxygen. Hard for us to replicate this in a tank, but again in my own experience i've learnt that shrimp tanks that have air stones do much better. Shrimp become more active and grow quicker etc etc.......


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Nov 2012)

great advice.. I was always led to believe that an air stone would push out the little co2 there already is in the water column.. Im not running co2 in my tank so all the co2  have in my water column is pretty important I keep it in there. your right about the water changes. I agree more frequent but less amounts. but 10% a week seems too little? Ill take your advice though. maybe ill do 2 15% w/c a week when I get my tigers.


----------



## basil (16 Nov 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> great advice.. I was always led to believe that an air stone would push out the little co2 there already is in the water column.. Im not running co2 in my tank so all the co2  have in my water column is pretty important I keep it in there. your right about the water changes. I agree more frequent but less amounts. but 10% a week seems too little? Ill take your advice though. maybe ill do 2 15% w/c a week when I get my tigers.



Hmm, maybe true yes. It's not something that i have an issue with as my tanks are all low tech moss, java fern, pelia based. Maybe running the airstone on a timer for a couple of hours / day would get around this for you.  

Only way to know for sure is to learn for yourself and tweak accordingly until you are happy with the results. There are loads of variables on shrimp keeping and what suits one tank may be totally different for another......Anyway, enjoy the Tigers and get some pics up when they are in!


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Nov 2012)

definitely will! cheers.

Jack


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Nov 2012)

Two babie smilies together 
(One on side of rock, one on catappa leaf).


I'm blacklisted on tapatalk now at home on my ip and on my network ip, for no
Reason. So wont be on much until its resolved


----------



## Alastair (24 Nov 2012)

Sweet pics mate. 
Funny about the black list thing I get it daily on Tapa talk but only on this forum. Any ideas??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Nov 2012)

Ta Al, 
I've contacted Paulo, as I read it can be forum specific & rectified by the admin.

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2012)

Hey all,

Fantstic news. was watching 4 newborn Smiley faced CRS today. Really chuffed.
Also got ADA Mini M Cube garden lid for tank, Which is niiiice!

Picture to follow,
cheers.


----------



## tim (6 Dec 2012)

Nice


----------



## Antipofish (6 Dec 2012)

Wheres the damn pic Whiteside? I wanna see this lid.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2012)

Stops any spray f*cking with my expensive light when full


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Dec 2012)

Looks class mate

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2012)

That looks so good mate! I'd be well pleased with that.

Hope Santa brings your a spring washer haha!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

Haha cheers chaps.
Regarding spring washer, tell him not to bother. It's a massive chew getting the tw*ting thing off


----------



## Westyggx (7 Dec 2012)

Nath where did you get that lid from and the clips to hold it? Cheers


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Nath where did you get that lid from and the clips to hold it? Cheers



Hey mate,

Got the ADA cube Garden Hooks ( make sure you get the right size for your tank rim).

And the ADA Glass Cover for Cube Garden Mini M

Really makes all the difference to be fair. Stops any splash and allows Lilys due to being short.

Plus it's got a nice ADA sticker . The cover glass is NOT optiwhite though.

Cheers,


----------



## Westyggx (7 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers for that ill go bnq and get some cheaper ones


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

Good idea


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Dec 2012)




----------



## jack-rythm (8 Dec 2012)

I take it you dont have issues with that type of stone with your shrimp then nath?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Dec 2012)

No mate. It's ADA Manten stone. And it's VERY expensive. That piece they are on is about £35


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Dec 2012)

JESUS bugger that lol, thought it was seriyu or mini landscape  looks nice and guess its inert too.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Dec 2012)

Yes mate. I think I'm going to rescape this tank in the new year. I've got an Idea up my sleeve  it'll involve a lot more Manten stone though!!


----------



## Deano3 (8 Dec 2012)

looks great  but that is very expensive stone sure ur new scape will be amazing

Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2013)

Salvinia Minima:


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jan 2013)

Looking great Nath, that moss is mega!


----------



## nayr88 (20 Jan 2013)

That's stunning mate, bet your well pleased.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Looking great Nath, that moss is mega!



Certainly is mate, Its getting huge, going to get a little trim soon!

Thanks, contemplating a complete overhaul on it though, more natural looking.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> That's stunning mate, bet your well pleased.



Hey ta mate, I dont know why, but I'm bored of it now 

Will see what I can do.


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Certainly is mate, Its getting huge, going to get a little trim soon!
> 
> Thanks, contemplating a complete overhaul on it though, more natural looking.


Just put some hair grass and hydrocotle in, they make everything mossy look natural!....or are you thinking biotope natural?

What moss is it again mate? I wouldn't mind purchasing some trimmings....I've got branches still to moss up!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Just put some hair grass and hydrocotle in, they make everything mossy look natural!....or are you thinking biotope natural?
> 
> What moss is it again mate? I wouldn't mind purchasing some trimmings....I've got branches still to moss up!



I was thinking more biotope natural, but I'm unsure about sourcing Chinese woods that would be present in streams etc. was going to completely leaf the bottom.  Will definitely have a look into the biotope, as that aspect really interests me.

The moss is weeping on the main manzanita branch mate, has a little Green thread algae, which will go away with co2 for sure. 
I've also just introduced a species of salvinia, this may have an effect by dappling light and sucking up any nutrients in the Water column.

Your welcome to some when i do cut it FoC mate.  

I still haven't got the shrimp numbers you have got in yours yet  I'm waiting for them to berry again.

Cheers,


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jan 2013)

Sounds cool mate, would be great to see a biotope CRS set up. 
Maybe to do with your higher grade shrimp being a little slower to reproduce/survival rates? Or the fact that my CRS tank has been running forever now!

Moss would be appreciated, wouldn't expect it foc though..... If it were mine I wouldn't wanna cut it at all when its looking so nice!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## gramski (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Much to my surprise!
> 2 Crystal Brown Babies
> 
> 
> ...


 
A very nice  natural-looking tank


----------



## nayr88 (21 Jan 2013)

A leafy bottom like one of George's biotope here 




Except mossy wood 

Just out of interest why is the water level so low? The scape looks like it suits a shallower tank but are there any other reasons?


----------



## Palm Tree (21 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Just out of interest why is the water level so low? The scape looks like it suits a shallower tank but are there any other reasons?


Probably so the shrimp don't go walk abouts.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

your fissidens looks awesome... does it have high requirements buddy?


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> your fissidens looks awesome... does it have high requirements buddy?


Same as mosses, does well in low tech with no ferts or CO2. Just grows very very slow


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

so would be an idea to buy lots of this stuff... well I know what my next post will be...


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> so would be an idea to buy lots of this stuff... well I know what my next post will be...


Its not cheap, here my tank when I had a fissidens carpet:






Carpet die off quite a lot now due to pellia overrun! have a look in my shrimp tank journal! tank had no ferts or CO2 and very rarely any water changes!


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Carpet die off quite a lot now due to pellia overrun! have a look in my shrimp tank journal! tank had no ferts or CO2 and very rarely any water changes!


Thanks Paulo, that scape look amazing by the way. Love the positioning of those two stones, landscape or seiryu? that not important although it creates a very strong focal point and gives great dividing between the java and windelov  Ill check out the shrimp tank


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> landscape or seiryu?


They are both the same rock! and thanks


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> They are both the same rock! and thanks


So why the incredible difference in price?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

Ha thank you guys,

@Ryan, this water level was because before I got my glass cover, bubbles would cause splashing onto the light unit. Obviously this wasn't desired, so till i got a cover sorted, I kept it low. 

The cover really makes a LOT of
Difference. I have also added some TGM diffuser background to the cover, to reduce intensity of the light. 





And keep the light at an angle, to reduce algae :





@ Jack

Ta mate, the close up photo just shown above is a bit dated now, but yeah it grows very slowly. Its the Fissidens 'Fox' variety.

Heres a photo as of now:





 This is the Fissidens Fontanus variety:
The top half is recovering from a trim back, from which i have used the cuttings to grow on some 2x2 inch mesh as seen in the 1st photo.
Bottom half due a trim soon:





I cut the taiwan moss right back, as it grows like mad, and has grippers of the tips, which grabs hold of everything, like substrate and hardscape:





I now prefer the texture, and because I cut it back extremely hard, its slowed growth somewhat. 

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

Tank is looking great Nat


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Fissidens 'Fox' variety


This is my fav IMO. love the strand formation  ill have to have a think.. I wonder if I can get enough from others to start off with.. Ill have to see. Its coming along really nicely Nath. Nice one bud.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Tank is looking great Nat


Thanks Paulo,

In comparison to your fissidens carpet above, my tank is mediocre at best  

Loving that! 

@ jack, 

Yes. I prefer the Fox, although some argue there is little difference between the two, I believe fox maintains a smaller 'leaf' so to speak, and the strands are less 'leggy' than the fontanus. 

I've got 3 of these meshes growing out with fontanus on, might throw them in my main tank to get a little boost


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> n comparison to your fissidens carpet above, my tank is mediocre at best


Yours looks healthy mate, took me over two years to grow that! lol so patience is key with fissidens! lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Yours looks healthy mate, took me over two years to grow that! lol so patience is key with fissidens! lol



Haha! Thats a long, long time!


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

bloomin heck!! 2 years!!


----------



## nayr88 (21 Jan 2013)

Ahhh I see nath I thought it was just as simple but wasn't sure if you had some CRS trade secret 

Seems like a hell of a lot of mular to lay out on a light to have it at a funky angle.....so yeh...erm...you should sell it and buy a 11w clip on ....I know someone that may be interested ...  haha


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Ahhh I see nath I thought it was just as simple but wasn't sure if you had some CRS trade secret
> 
> Seems like a hell of a lot of mular to lay out on a light to have it at a funky angle.....so yeh...erm...you should sell it and buy a 11w clip on ....I know someone that may be interested ...  haha




Thats the thing, its THAT expensive, it looks great whichever way you put it


----------



## nayr88 (21 Jan 2013)

DAMN YOU!!!!! I will crack you nath and you will sell me it haha!!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> DAMN YOU!!!!! I will crack you nath and you will sell me it haha!!!


Neverrrrrrr!


----------



## nduli (21 Jan 2013)

Just found this journal. Love it. I have been considering adding air for a few weeks and this has convinced me. I have a aquanano tank with sump hidden behind the back wall (same as ady34) I was wondering whether there will be any issues for the pump if I run the air in the pump chamber.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Jan 2013)

nduli said:


> Just found this journal. Love it. I have been considering adding air for a few weeks and this has convinced me. I have a aquanano tank with sump hidden behind the back wall (same as ady34) I was wondering whether there will be any issues for the pump if I run the air in the pump chamber.



Thanks mate, ad some air, your shrimp will definitely improve! 

Cheers,


----------



## B7fec (26 Jan 2013)

Hi Nat, Just re-scaped my eheim aqua style 35 nano and looking at getting some crs ........ whats the reason for the air?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Jan 2013)

B7fec said:


> Hi Nat, Just re-scaped my eheim aqua style 35 nano and looking at getting some crs ........ whats the reason for the air?



Its well documented that CRS do better in water extremely rich in oxygen. They breed more readily, show better colour and are less shy than in low oxygenated tanks.

Air pumps aren't 100% necessary, but will obviously aid oxygen content somewhat.  

I find it particularly useful, as the tank cabinet is basically my 'bedside table' so cannot have the filter return pipe raised as high as I would like.

Cheers,


----------



## B7fec (26 Jan 2013)

Cheers for that, it's something I'll keep in mind..... I bred CRS about 2 years ago in a 20L Dennerle tank and after doing well to start I then struggled with water parameters and keeping them stable in a small tank. Anyway the setup looks great mate and I'll be keeping watch with great interest!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Jan 2013)

B7fec said:


> Cheers for that, it's something I'll keep in mind..... I bred CRS about 2 years ago in a 20L Dennerle tank and after doing well to start I then struggled with water parameters and keeping them stable in a small tank. Anyway the setup looks great mate and I'll be keeping watch with great interest!



Thank you mate, Im sure you'll do fine. I'm not exactly a pro, but if you do need any help or advice, don't hesitate to get in touch. Either via here, so other members can see, or via Pm


----------



## B7fec (26 Jan 2013)

Cheers Nat, will do.... will have a journal up and running on it soon.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Feb 2013)

Long time since I did anything on this, but its been quiet. No berried females over winter.

The shrimp were dancing last night & as a result Ive got 2 berried ones. Pretty happy 

Especially when I saw this:





Berried smiley faced shrimp, this will be her first batch since I bred her,  so I will keep you posted as to how she gets on with it all 

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

More to come..


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2013)

Hey,

I got tired of seeing the stainless steel mesh through my Fissidens fox, so bought some ADA Riccia stones ( after looking for 'black slate' to no avail).





Got some super glue from tescos and set to work. It took me about two hours to sort and do two stones, but they look so much better in the flesh.





Dab glue and stick the moss in one direction, as it looks so much better:





Layered effect taking shape:





Completed stone :













Need a quick trim in about a week, and they should look the business. Got lots more of them to do 

N


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2013)

Could really do with a camera 

'Cos Even the Gold iPhone 5S takes S**T photos


----------



## flygja (9 Oct 2013)

Are you sure you haven't got the retro filter turned on for your iPhone?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Oct 2013)

5 stones later:
A bit of a Fissidens Fox carpet 
 Bit deceiving as it runs down side of rock, but it does cover quite a large area.


----------



## steveno (16 Oct 2013)

Really nice looking tank, would love to start a shrimp only tank my self but the misses isn't keen. 

Great tip creating fissiden carpet, I love the stuff and have used in my previous scape but when it came to trimming ended up everywhere...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2013)

steveno said:


> Really nice looking tank, would love to start a shrimp only tank my self but the misses isn't keen.
> 
> Great tip creating fissiden carpet, I love the stuff and have used in my previous scape but when it came to trimming ended up everywhere...



Hey Steveno,

Thanks mate, sticking the moss to the stones has taken hours thus far lol. Maybe 3-4 

It really is worth it though, as the moss blends perfectly, as the stones are not uniform shape and the moss runs right to the edges.

I'm nearly  out of Fissidens Fox ( Which in my experience, grows smaller fronds and a lot more compact and tidy than Fontanus),  otherwise I would have just kept going in spare time and covered the lot 

Cheers,
N


----------



## steveno (17 Oct 2013)

Hello nathaniel, after reading you journal, really wanted to start my own shrimp tank and have finally manage to convince the boss to let me start my own nano... Just purchase my self a 30l Dennerle tank - complete set... Come With pretty much all you need to start. Am considering a dsm to attach moss and start a hc carpet... Tank will be shrimp only and will try low tech for a change hence the dsm (and TBH never tried dsm so want to give it a go) other that hc carpet will likely be ferns and mosses... Might even give your fissiden stone technique a go... This will be my first shrimp only tank, so is there any advise you could offer to a newby like myself... Cheers in advance.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2013)

steveno said:


> Hello nathaniel, after reading you journal, really wanted to start my own shrimp tank and have finally manage to convince the boss to let me start my own nano... Just purchase my self a 30l Dennerle tank - complete set... Come With pretty much all you need to start. Am considering a dsm to attach moss and start a hc carpet... Tank will be shrimp only and will try low tech for a change hence the dsm (and TBH never tried dsm so want to give it a go) other that hc carpet will likely be ferns and mosses... Might even give your fissiden stone technique a go... This will be my first shrimp only tank, so is there any advise you could offer to a newby like myself... Cheers in advance.



That's great news mate, glad it helped somewhat!

Yeah there's a few things, Start off with Cherry shrimp if you have not had shrimp before. You will have a bit more margin for error with cherries, and once you get used to shrimp behaviour and preferences you could take on CRS which are relatively easy to maintain once you know how.

Buy a cheap TDS measure so you get to know about your water, if it's too hard for certain
Species, you may need to look at an RO filter.

Water changes are little and often.
aim to change 10-15% of water per change, Ideally 2-3 times a week. This should help in breeding.

Concentrate on the shrimps.
In a shrimp tank, they normally tend to take centre stage as oppose to plants and amazing planted setups,  although not all. Some maintain both hard plants and shrimp together, but  if your fairly new to keeping plants you may find it a juggling game, as they aren't a massive fan of co2 when little oxygen is available in the water column.

Add leaves such as catappa leaves, mulberry leaves, banana leaves or catappa bark etc. this has numerous benefits to shrimp including : antibacterial properties, provides food for shrimp, biofilm for baby shrimps, hiding places, lowering Ph very slightly.

Buy some sort of feeding dish from Aquarium plant food, and always feed on top of the dish. This should keep your substrate from becoming covered in food and breaking down which could cause problems . Lift out dish after a couple of hours and discard leftovers.

Hope there's a little bit of information you can pick out from there lol 

Cheers,
N


----------



## steveno (17 Oct 2013)

Hello nathaniel,  Thxs a for info very much appreciated... I live in Manchester so water is pretty soft, but will be testing all the same, will feed using a dish of some sort as suggested, also can you tell me where do you obtain the leaves from? 

Also should I be heating tank, as kit doesn't come with heater? Given as it starting to get cold...

I'll be start a journal of sorts, go hopfully you can pop in and point me the right direction if you see me veering off course. Thxs again. Steveo


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2013)

steveno said:


> Hello nathaniel,  Thxs a for info very much appreciated... I live in Manchester so water is pretty soft, but will be testing all the same, will feed using a dish of some sort as suggested, also can you tell me where do you obtain the leaves from?
> 
> Also should I be heating tank, as kit doesn't come with heater? Given as it starting to get cold...
> 
> I'll be start a journal of sorts, go hopfully you can pop in and point me the right direction if you see me veering off course. Thxs again. Steveo



Okay mate no problems,

Have a look on Aquariumplantfood.co.uk they have all you need under shrimp.

I'd get a heater and set it on 19-20 degrees so that even if you think your house is warm enough, it's a fail safe in case it does get a bit nippy.

Yeah I'll try!


----------



## steveno (17 Oct 2013)

Cheers, will check that website... And look for a small heater... Thxs again... Keep up the good work...


----------



## kirk (17 Oct 2013)

Stones look good, journals an interesting read and I love those beautiful shrimp


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2013)

Overview, looks pretty desolate at the mo. 
Pulled the Rock with a load of Trident out.





Maybe breaking this down this weekend...


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Oct 2013)

Do you have a new plan or just waiting for the new setup?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Do you have a new plan or just waiting for the new setup?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



I don't know what's on the cards yet lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2013)

Just a play with iPhone camera uploading to PB:


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2013)

Still struggling a little with closer shots with the iPhone. Might need an Olloclip


----------



## tim (23 Oct 2013)

They look alright to me mate  try snapseed app for editing good for sharpening/ cropping images on the iPhone.


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Oct 2013)

I got some OK shots with my s4 and a snap on lens 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## RolyMo (23 Oct 2013)

Aliclarke86 that is amazing. I don't have and Galaxy S4 but that does look great.
Nathaniel that Olloclip looks amazing. I have never seen one. Do you know if it is any good?
R


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Aliclarke86 that is amazing. I don't have and Galaxy S4 but that does look great.
> Nathaniel that Olloclip looks amazing. I have never seen one. Do you know if it is any good?
> R


 
There meant to be Porn.


----------



## NanoJames (23 Oct 2013)

Nice shrimp Nath! They have everything they need in that tank.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (29 Oct 2013)

Good infomation and great shrimp Nath!You have done a great job keeping stability in a small tank.I saw the TDS levels in your tank do you have any idea of PH and KH levels in your tank by any chance?
Cheers Mark


----------



## steveno (29 Oct 2013)

Great Photos !


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Nov 2013)

Quick couple of Snaps.


----------



## Otto72 (17 Nov 2013)

Another informative journal added to my watched list, great shrimps and tank Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Nov 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Good infomation and great shrimp Nath!You have done a great job keeping stability in a small tank.I saw the TDS levels in your tank do you have any idea of PH and KH levels in your tank by any chance?
> Cheers Mark




Hey mark. 
Thanks. I did check GH and it was ~5 at 160 TDS when using Mosura Mineral+. 
I imagine the Kh will be ~1.



Otto72 said:


> Another informative journal added to my watched list, great shrimps and tank Nathaniel



Thanks mate, just a list of me finding my way with these shrimp mate 

Cheers,
N


----------



## steveno (17 Nov 2013)

Looking good mate... really solid coloration on shrimp and fox moss looks good...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Nov 2013)

Cheers mate, Its a PRL


----------



## steveno (17 Nov 2013)

PRL, CRS, F1 eyc... still getting my head around all the different types... While looking on hobby shrimp was wondering why Taiwanese bee are so expensive...


----------



## kirk (17 Nov 2013)

Love the pic of that shrimp mate it really Is pretty or is it handsome


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Nov 2013)

kirk said:


> Love the pic of that shrimp mate it really Is pretty or is it handsome


 
Handsome Pal


----------



## NanoJames (2 Dec 2013)

Any updates Nath?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Dec 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Any updates Nath?



I'll sort a photo or two out soon


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Dec 2013)




----------



## Lindy (30 Dec 2013)

Are yours breeding at the mo? Mine aren't.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Dec 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Are yours breeding at the mo? Mine aren't.



No Lindy, mine have stopped.
Got a few little ones from last month, but none berried now.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Dec 2013)

I've started taking this apart for a re shuffle. Shrimp are going to Kirk.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Jan 2014)




----------



## tim (4 Jan 2014)

What's the plans for this next then nath ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> What's the plans for this next then nath ?



Probably down the tip mate like the last one 

Nah, I've been having a little dabble, but not coming up with anything fast.  I'm struggling on smaller pieces of manzanita too.

This is where I'm at: 



Looks a little flat within substrate in.
I've got the Amazonia powder to go in, just need some sand I think :/


----------



## tim (4 Jan 2014)

Easier to be creative with substrate in sometimes mate, chuck the powder in and have another play if your not happy, that looks alright to me though


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Easier to be creative with substrate in sometimes mate, chuck the powder in and have another play if your not happy, that looks alright to me though



I will do mate. Your the pro scaper


----------



## tim (4 Jan 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I will do mate. Your the pro scaper


 far far from it bud, love sarcasm though lol.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> far far from it bud, love sarcasm though lol.



Not a hint of sarcasm mate.. Definitely a great aquascaper!


----------

